# Cherry, Maple, & Walnut end tables



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Cherry end table. The decorative edge is Cherry, Maple, & Walnut. The box is Striped Maple, Walnut, & Popular.
Maple end table. The inlay is Walnut, & Maple that was soaked in apple cider vinegar and steel wool for several weeks. It turns a pretty bluish black.
Walnut end table with Maple inlay. All inlays were done on a router table, that I built.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Couple of great designs and execution Larry. Any of these would catch a woodworkers eye walking into a room. Well done!!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Classy looking tables Larry I really like them


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My gosh, I can only dream of something as beautiful as that.

How long did that take?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Larry.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful work Larry. Bill Major


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work. the end tables are outstanding!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Fabulous workmanship.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow Larry,* NICE JOB*!!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Elegant craftsmanship.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly with everyone. Great Work!


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent craftsmanship and design!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome project! The design of both tables is fantasitc! I like the cherry, walnut and maple - great choice! Perfectly crafted. Very elegant end tables.


----------



## Fprodget (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I love them!!!


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome, do you have any mid-way pictures during building?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Beautiful workmanship and a great design. I love that sort of work. It is such a pity those woods are so expensive over here or I would be making everything in walnut and maple myself.


----------

